# Mammatus em Viseu



## Mjhb (14 Ago 2009 às 22:19)

Bem, desde há bem pouco tempo que tenho visto muitas fprmações semelhantes a mammatus em minha casa.

Amanhã ou tentar colocar algumas fotos que tenho delas, para aqui serem analisadas, e saber-se se são realmente mammatus...

Hoje vi de certeza estas formações, que encheram o céu de bolsas salientes, que se formaram depois da forte chuvada da tarde de hoje.

Se alguém poder disponibilizar fotos deste tema, estarei muito agradecido.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2009 às 19:54)

E aqui estão elas:



























Sei que a qualidade não é a melhor, mas peço-vos a vossa total atenção e concentração...

OBRIGADO!!!


----------



## vitamos (16 Ago 2009 às 10:15)

Pedro:

Aparecem nas fotos vários tipos de nuvens misturados... Mas apenas na segunda foto parece haver alguns mammatus ao centro, mas mesmo assim tenho muitas dúvidas...

Os mammatus tem tipicamente este aspecto:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...e-centro-junho-2009-a-3449-17.html#post148830


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 11:07)

Eu conheço as mammatus, e tenho quase certeza absoluta de que todas têm mammatus, mas a resolução não o deixa ver...


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2009 às 11:17)

Sim, talvez estejam por lá, na tua zona é provável que tenhas tido Mammatus na sequência das trovoadas que se expandiam para aí. Mas neste caso não são dos mais fotogénicos e visíveis, às vezes não se vêm bem devido ao ângulo da luz do sol não ser mais favorável, mas nalgumas fotos dá para perceber que talvez lá esteja qualquer coisa embora com dúvidas. Procura no fórum que há excelentes exemplos de Mammatus.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 11:23)

A maior parte já foi há mais de 20dias...

Anteontem o céu estava cheio delas...

Mas não tinha o telemóvel!!!


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Ago 2009 às 02:01)

Pedro, acho que mesmo que fossem fotografadas sob excelente qualidade ou editadas com reforço do efeito de "Sharper" não iríamos muito longe! Penso que os limites das formas nas imagens em si já não estavam muito definidos; ou estavam em formação ou em dissipação!?
Talvez a última imagem seja um exemplo que se aproxime mais do padrão habitual.

De qualquer modo, se me permites, avanço como uma hipótese:
Talvez *Stratocumulus mamma*!


----------



## Mjhb (17 Ago 2009 às 07:51)

joseoliveira disse:


> Pedro, acho que mesmo que fossem fotografadas sob excelente qualidade ou editadas com reforço do efeito de "Sharper" não iríamos muito longe! Penso que os limites das formas nas imagens em si já não estavam muito definidos; ou estavam em formação ou em dissipação!?
> Talvez a última imagem seja um exemplo que se aproxime mais do padrão habitual.
> 
> De qualquer modo, se me permites, avanço como uma hipótese:
> Talvez *Stratocumulus mamma*!



Estavam já em dissipação...


----------

